# Knaresborough



## -Oy- (May 4, 2018)

Knaresborough by night. On our back from York on a recent trip.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

That’s a gorgeous photo Oy. 
Well done.


----------



## -Oy- (May 4, 2018)

Thankyou Keesha. I used a 25 second exposure to help smooth out the water and help make the reflection.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Thankyou Keesha. I used a 25 second exposure to help smooth out the water and help make the reflection.



Very interesting. That’s something I know nothing about.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2018)

Oooh that's a stunning photo...


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

Lovely photo and so perfectly exposed. I'm wondering if this is one of many different exposures?


----------



## -Oy- (May 11, 2018)

Thanks - Just a single exposure this one.


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

What are you shooting with ......


----------



## Tony Britton (Jun 17, 2018)

Fantastic exposure. Super shot!


----------



## jujube (Jun 17, 2018)

Love your photos, Oy!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2018)

Gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks folks 



happytime said:


> What are you shooting with ......



Nikon D850 and 24-70mm F2.8


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2018)

Amazing!


----------

